# Supplies needed before bringing home a bottle calf ?



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new to being the one in charge on the cattle in the family and will be purchasing 2-3 bottle calves (jersey/angus cross and at least one a heifer) in a few weeks or a month. I'm purchasing from a private individual and will be making sure they've had some colostrum prior to coming home. I would like to get a kit together of things I need to have at hand if anything goes awry and just want to double check the items I've written down so far:

Rectal thermometer
Calf tubing rig
Electrolytes (pedialyte work?)
injectable vitamins (don't have much on specifics with this one)
banamine
cocci boluses
amprol
heat lamp
bottle and cleaning supplies
Milk replacer
shelter

Wondering what I've missed and what I've gone overboard on before I make the trip to the co-op for purchase. I live at best 1/2 hour from town (4 in the morning drive time) but usually closer to 45 minutes (not counting construction, downed trees, wrecks, etc.) so need to have stuff readily available here.

Almost forgot, I have my vet on speed dial.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, I wish my cows had 1/2 of that list. Sounds like you are on top of it to me.
Grain feeder? Water bucket?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd buy a multi-nipple bucket saves a lot of time...I'll post a link soon...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you think you'll enjoy raising calves, this is a good investment...Someone sells a three nipple version...five nipple works just as well...Topside


http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0780f-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Two more tips: Don't overfeed no matter how tempting.
Second start chores early because late night chores can get confusing...I'm out of tips, go get your new calves and have fun.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bottle
Milk
probios or acidophiles
prayer


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we had a bottle and a bag of milk replacer and a shed.

If you're getting them from an individual instead of through a sales barn, most of those items will not be needed.
We raise quite a few and the only thing we have added to our first stuff was a tubing rig and electrolytes.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks so much all! I've got 3 boys and don't really want to listen to em argue about who's turn it is to feed so I'm sticking with the individual bottles for now  Later, when the "new" wears off I'll be investing in one of the 3 nipple variety I think. I can't believe that I almost forgot to put probiotics on my list and water buckets too lol. If I don't write it down, no matter how obvious, I'll never remember it at the store! Have a few grain feeders kicking in "the tack box" from back when I had dairy goats (cough high school cough). Speaking of those though, I also think I still have the rubber bander and dehorning iron


----------

